# E. Kilesa



## Dach (Dec 12, 2007)

Quick question. How many E. Kilesa can I fit in a 48x12x22 tank? It will be a species only tank with maybe one ABN Pleco. 
Also, tips on how to care for them? This is the first time I'm keeping sand sifters. Like, % water change/week, food, etc?

Thanks.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Dach.... NONE for you!!!


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

I Keed...
I would go with 8-10 

I would also go with real fine sand... 
http://www.caribsea.com/pages/buy_it/dr ... esand.html

Normal tang stuff clean water and species tank is the way to go...


----------



## Dach (Dec 12, 2007)

Is this Icharis from CC?

I have beach sand from Lido Beach - Sarasota. I'm using some of it in my 10g multi tank and it looks great. It has very fine texture which I like.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

Yeah its me...
Im actually looking to set up a tank very similar to that one with the same fish...
I found that the sugar sand is actually finer than the beach sand 
but i think both are fine


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

My conservative answer would be none, get a larger tank for those fish. If only looking to spawn them and not necessarily wanting to watch their true behavior or concerned with their well being, I would try 1 male and 3 or 4 female.


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

really?
I have read an article saying they were pretty chill fish and can be fit into a 55.
Have you had a different experience?


----------



## Qaddiction (Oct 16, 2007)

My experience with Kiles stems from 8 young juvies that have grown up together in a standard 125. They have grown into young adults of 5M and 3F. There is a rock pile in the middle of the tank for some calvus. Of the 5 males, there is one on each side of that middle rock pile that have spawning sites. The sites spread over the entire 18: front to back and approximately 18" wide each. Those two males are constantly trying to spawn and still have little sparring matches in the middle of the tank. The other 3 males don't really look terribly happy and tend to just try blending in with the 3 females. I'm sure in a 55 a male would still have a spawning site, just not spread out as far, but 2 males just seems to be pushing it in that size tank. Guess you never know until you try, but I would definitely have a back up plan for such nice fish.


----------



## Dach (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks for the feedback Qaddiction and fiupntballr. I already placed an order for 9. I might move them to a 90g if I notice they are not happy. I have some time since they are expected to arrive at 1.5 inches.

I'm looking forward to their arrival! :dancing: opcorn:


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

oh cool
where did you order from?


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

GULP! I have 5 juvies in a 36x18 tank.


----------



## RippinLipp (Dec 22, 2008)

A 90 gallon should work for now since thier 1.5'' but in the long run a 6' 120 or larger would be better. Someone I know is trying to do a group of 12 in a 48x12 and its not working for them. Theres are 3'' so I would suggest a 6' tank at least.


----------



## leongeo (Feb 20, 2006)

I had 7 (3m/4f) in a 50 breeder and they bred 3 or 4X. They are 3 - 4 1/2". very mellow fish and if you aqauscape correctly it could really workout well.


----------



## John7 (Jul 17, 2003)

I have 8 sub-adults in a 55g with a rock pile in the middle to break up sight lines. A friend of mine, from the Pittsburg area, spawns them regularly in a 40 breeder set up the same way. He has 2 males and 4 females along with a small school of cyprichromis.

He had more males, but took out 2 or 3 when two dominant males took over each end of the tank and started building bowers.

Right now, my clean-up crew in the 55 is 6 LF BN plecos. and 5 mystery snails. The kilesa show no interest in either the plecs or the snails. They are greedy eaters and about 2" long right now. Currently, no part of the tank is off limits to any of them. I am sure that when some males start to color up, I will have to rescue 1 or 2. Next, I hope to find some cyps to add to the upper level of the tank as my friend has. His cyps also spawn regularly for him.

Don't know how the plecs and snails will fare when the Kilesa start spawning....as I hope they will.

These guys are kind of pricey too....


----------



## F8LBITEva (Nov 9, 2007)

leongeo said:


> I had 7 (3m/4f) in a 50 breeder and they bred 3 or 4X. They are 3 - 4 1/2". very mellow fish and if you aqauscape correctly it could really workout well.


*** got my 5 juvies in a 50B. *** got one large rock in there and the rest is sand.


----------



## Dach (Dec 12, 2007)

They just arrived today! :dancing: . fiupntballr I got them from Rocky mountain cichlids.


----------



## Sulfurhead (Jul 18, 2005)

pics?

*** ordered from them a couple of times, they are good guys


----------



## fiupntballr (Jul 7, 2004)

AWESOME!!!!
BTW I'll be in miami april 20 weekend


----------

